# osciladores...



## tenny (Sep 18, 2006)

hola, estoy intentando realizar el radicontrol de un barco... mas o menos teoricamente se que debo hacer jeje.. pero en la practica se complica.... en principio necesito una onda senoidal a 72 mhz ... para esta frecuencia he podido consultar que son mejor los L-C como los colpitts por ejemplo.... el problema lo tengo que cuando lo simulo con el ordcad... no oscilan... salen rectas... alguno sabe el motivo? o que tipo de analisis debo realizar para que la simulacion sea correcta?


----------



## VichoT (Sep 19, 2006)

Holas.tenny.no uso el orcad...uso el worbench  haber si te sirben de algo msi consejos..intenta aplicarlos al orcad ..

1º debo meterme ala edicion delas caracteristicas del transistor que utilize....ajustar ganancia...tiempo de recuperacion capacitancia etc...(no entiendo muy bien el porque la HFE pero em ha resultado debe ser porque las bobinas que tiene el programa son ideales y no reales)
2º debo poner resistencias de bajo valor 0.5ohms como maximo en serie a toda bobina del cto sea tanque o choke de RF.
3º si nada resulta aun prueba poniendo esas resistencias parasitas (0.5ohms como maximo) en serie alos condensos...en especial alos del tanque y oscilador(realimentacion).

si nada de esto funciona talves debas buscarte alguna opcion que te de un analizis de polos y ceros del sitema y por ahy correguirlo hasta hacerlo oscilar.

BYE!


----------



## tenny (Sep 19, 2006)

gracias por los consejos pero encontre ya el porque no funcionaba... era porque necesita una referencia de masa fija... al final he realizado el circuito y me sale una oscilacion de 70 mhz solo que la señal senoidal tienen va desde +140pv a -140 pv ahora tengo que realizar un amplificador de señal... para que me salga una señal de al menos de 1 a -1 voltio..


----------



## tenny (Sep 21, 2006)

por favor alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar información de como hacer un amplificador de alta frecuencia. gracias.


----------



## VichoT (Sep 21, 2006)

Holas.tenny. quieres hacer un amplificador de RF en el simulador o en un montaje fisico?????

Si lo vas a montar te explico se es mucho ams complicado hacer algo estable (en comparacion con los amplificador de audio) pero basicamente tienen la misa configuracion(para mayor desempeño se usan otras configuraciones pero la de emisor comun aun sirve) solo deberas tener mas cuidado con las capacitancias parasitas.

Cierto.  a estas frecuencias se usa mucho los amplificador clase C 

Ahora para frecuencias superiores ...digamos por sobre 200MHZ yo no me meto ya que es muy complicado hacer funcionar un amplificador así muchos parasitos..debes preocuparte por la disposicion fisica delos elementos(mucho mas que para RF).en fin un mundo desconocido para un principiante.  yo en lo personal solo he llegado hasta ampl. de 108MHz y he trabajado hasta con 200MHZ mas no puedo le tengo respeto.jejejeje.

BYE!


----------



## tenny (Sep 26, 2006)

estoy en primer lugar simulandolo porque quiero hacer un radiocontrol por radiofrecuencia de momento he conseguido el oscilador y el amplificador mas menos.. de momento he llegado de los picovoltios a los microvoltios... y de momento voy a seguir con el modulador am .. quiero ver si puedo modular en vez de dos senoidales una cuadrada y la portadora senoidal a 72 mhz asi no tengo que transformar luego la moduladora para los servos... de momento todo el montaje lo estoy haciendo simulado y con el tiempo a ver si todo va saliendo bien y poder realizar el montaje. Alguien conoce algun circuito integrado modulador de am? es que los que he encontrado algunos estan ya obsoletos... y otros a la hora de realizar un modelo para el diseño en el programa de simulacion se complica mucho y no llego a realizarlo... y una vez tengo el modulador voy a provar a ver si con algun micro puedo generar la portadora y hacer el selector de orden.


----------



## VichoT (Sep 26, 2006)

holas.tenny.porque no modulas en ancho de pulso asi tendars directamente la señal a tus servos. en AM tienes mucha interferencia de ruidos  y eso es grave si usaras las señales para controlas servos.

BYE!


----------



## JessiP (Sep 27, 2006)

HOla, soy nuevo en este foro, quisiera ver si me ayudan con algo.... Estudio Ing. Electronica, recien empiezo en la carrera, y tenemos que hacer un transmisor de AM como primer examen.... Tengo un ligero problemita con el oscilador que construi. Es un oscilador bastante simple (el de Colpitts) con un amplificador clase C... Esta ajustado para 1400KHZ con capacitores de 470picoF. El oscilador trabaja de maravilla, pero la onda de salida se ve media "chueca", pork la parte positiva de la sinusoide es un poquito mas estrecha y sube un 20% mas el voltaje pico q la negativa. La negativa es un poco mas gordita. He tratado de solucionarlo aumentando la resistencia de realimentacion, pero tengo que subir el voltaje Vcc para lograr un buena amplificación. Actualmente yo uso 12V en Vcc, con una R de 15K en retroalimentacion. Si le subo la R a 22K, necesito 25 voltios para conseguir una buena amplitud de la onda (350mV). De esta manera la onda se ve un poquito mejor, pero tengo que trabajar entre 11 y 15 V.

Trate de cambiar los capacitores, pero el resultado fue el mismo. Este no es que es un gran problema, pero todavia no hemos construido la etapa de potencia asi que quiero corregir esa falta para tener mejor transmision al final.

Cualquier ayuda la agradeceria.
**jpr
Santiago, RD


----------



## VichoT (Sep 27, 2006)

Holas.JessiP.El oscilador lo tienes de uan sola etapa  o ya lo has prodado con algun driver... te lo pregunto porque le problemaes algo inusual y nunca me he terciado con algo parecido...otra cosa tb podria ser el nivel de voltaje de masa o la aislacion msima del cto respecto a masa o vcc... otra cosa en unoscilador colpitts la realimentacion se hace atravez del divisor de tension de condensadores( cerca dela bobina osciladora)   y l a resistencia ala cual te refieres donde esta exactamente??.

BYE!


----------



## tenny (Sep 29, 2006)

enseñanos el circuito a ver como es asi nos facilitaria el hecho de saber como ayudarte.


----------



## JessiP (Oct 3, 2006)

Hola, Gracias por responder.....
Tratare de hacer el circuito para hoy, ojala me puedan ayudar...
Voy a ver si lo puedo subir aki mismo.. Les escribo en un rato.


----------



## JessiP (Oct 9, 2006)

HOla, aqui esta el circuito de mi oscilador...
Dure un poco para responder pero era que estaba resolviedo los problemitas. Ya no tengo problemas, La resistencia de realimentacion que les decia es la que sale como RR1, cuando le aumente a 22k la onda salio muy bonita y ahora esta bien. HAsta la proxima, cualquier pregunta me la hacen.


----------



## JessiP (Oct 11, 2006)

Ahhh, se me olvido decirles algo... Otro de los ajustes que le hice fue cambiar C5, que debe ser unas 5 veces mas grande de C4. Este dato no lo tenia a mano, pero ya si. Hay que buscar el equivalente de estos 2 condensadores y luego calcular la frecuencia.


----------



## VichoT (Oct 11, 2006)

Holas.JessiP. muchas gracias por tu aporte. se garadece .por el momento no tengo dudas asi es que no dire nada mas jejeje

BYE!


----------



## tenny (Oct 19, 2006)

hola. He encontrado un circuito impreso que es muy util para crear un mando de radiocontrol solo que no encuentro donde puedo comprarlo alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir el lm1871 y el lm1872? gracias


----------



## Queipul Jesus (May 14, 2009)

hola soy nuevo en el foro... me intereso mucho este sector, por el tema de osciladores, realmente de no se mucho del tema, diria casi nada. me gustaria si ustedes me pueden ayudar con material sobre osciladores, ya que me parece un tema muy importante. mis fin es aprender para poder enseñarles a los chicos de la escuela tecnica industrial N°6. 
me interesamas que nada como diseñar un oscilador colpitts. y como son los calculos para obtener una determinada frecuencia.

ojala puedan ayudarme ... desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## crimson (May 14, 2009)

Hola Queipul Jesus, ¿te servirá este link?
http://br.geocities.com/py2ohh/trx/vfocolpitts/vfocolpitts.htm
Saludos C


----------



## lapulga5 (Jul 11, 2009)

tenny dijo:
			
		

> hola, estoy intentando realizar el radicontrol de un barco... mas o menos teoricamente se que debo hacer jeje.. pero en la practica se complica.... en principio necesito una onda senoidal a 72 mhz ... para esta frecuencia he podido consultar que son mejor los L-C como los colpitts por ejemplo.... el problema lo tengo que cuando lo simulo con el ordcad... no oscilan... salen rectas... alguno sabe el motivo? o que tipo de analisis debo realizar para que la simulacion sea correcta?


Me podrias pasar el circuito que usaste par ael oscilador? Con que potencias y voltajes trabaja. Lo podría ajustar a 10 MHZ.
Yo conozco mas o menos eld iagrama del circuito y se como calcular la frecuencia según el circuito tanque resonante, pero mis dudas son sobre los otros dos capacitores y las reistencias de polarizacion del transistor, esos valores me faltan y el tipo de transistor uitlizado.


----------



## lapulga5 (Jul 11, 2009)

Queipul Jesus dijo:
			
		

> hola soy nuevo en el foro... me intereso mucho este sector, por el tema de osciladores, realmente de no se mucho del tema, diria casi nada. me gustaria si ustedes me pueden ayudar con material sobre osciladores, ya que me parece un tema muy importante. mis fin es aprender para poder enseñarles a los chicos de la escuela tecnica industrial N°6.
> me interesamas que nada como diseñar un oscilador colpitts. y como son los calculos para obtener una determinada frecuencia.
> 
> ojala puedan ayudarme ... desde ya muchas gracias



Yo soy bastante nuevo en electronica y se poco del tema tema, pero en cuanto a osciladores se que el calculo para la frecuencia es la frecuencia natural de oscilación del circuito tanque resonante. Donde estan los dos capacitores variables en paralelo con la bobina. Dependiendo de los valores de cpacitancia de  los capacitroes e inductancia de la bobina oscilan a una determinada frecuencia.
La fórmula es  ω=1/(L.C)^1/2

donde omega es pulsacion, (dos pi por frecuencia)
L inductancia
C capacitancia equivalente de los dos en serie


----------



## lapulga5 (Jul 11, 2009)

JessiP dijo:
			
		

> HOla, aqui esta el circuito de mi oscilador...
> Dure un poco para responder pero era que estaba resolviedo los problemitas. Ya no tengo problemas, La resistencia de realimentacion que les decia es la que sale como RR1, cuando le aumente a 22k la onda salio muy bonita y ahora esta bien. HAsta la proxima, cualquier pregunta me la hacen.


una pregunta tu oscilador, el del dibujo, cual es el voltaje de salida? cual es la potencia máxima que admite? habría que variar muchas cosas para adaptarlo a 220V?


----------



## fabian9013 (Nov 18, 2009)

Aca reviviendo el post, y porque soy fanatico de esta rama de eelctronica, este circuito nove afectado,  porque no posee una bobina de choque?


----------



## chucho8824 (May 9, 2010)

tenny dijo:


> gracias por los consejos pero encontre ya el porque no funcionaba... era porque necesita una referencia de masa fija... al final he realizado el circuito y me sale una oscilacion de 70 mhz solo que la señal senoidal tienen va desde +140pv a -140 pv ahora tengo que realizar un amplificador de señal... para que me salga una señal de al menos de 1 a -1 voltio..



Hola tenny tengo el msimo problema tuyo;pero nose como solucionarlo; me salen puras rectas en la simalacion en orcad: ayudame =(


----------



## Cacho (May 10, 2010)

Leé de cuándo es el mensaje de tenny...


----------



## FGELIPE (Mar 14, 2011)

Como estan amigos quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar a realizar un Oscilador Colpitts de 10MHz  con un transistor NPN el tipo de circuito es emisor común he llegado hasta 3.6 MHz pero de hay no subo soy nuevo en el tema y ya llevo 3 semanas en estas y aún no me da resultado 
Adjunto la foto del circuito a desarrollar.


[slideshare id=7255405&doc=colpitts10mhz-jpg-110314014333-phpapp02]


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 14, 2011)

no salio la foto...


----------



## FGELIPE (Mar 15, 2011)

Como estan amigos quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar a realizar un Oscilador Colpitts de 10MHz con un transistor NPN, he llegado hasta 3.6 MHz pero de hay no subo soy nuevo en el tema y ya llevo 3 semanas en estas y aún no me da resultado 
Adjunto la foto del circuito a desarrollar y el tipo de desarrollo.

OSCILADOR COLPITTS

Fosc=10MHz +/-5%
R Carga=Re=1KΩ
Vcc=20Vdc
Vce=Vcc/2 +/-5%


Se me ha cumplido las anteriores caracteristicas pero aun me falta la frecuencia de oscilación llegue a 3.6Mhz con capacitores de 150Pf y dos bobinas de 5µH.

Les agradeceria tambien si me indicaran un buen tipo de transistor NPN que responda a frecuencias de 10MHz y que tenga la cualidad de MIXER y pequeña señal.
GRACIAS.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 23, 2011)

Nunca he llegado (y hecho) un oscilador de 10MHz, te recomendaria que armes este oscilador con cristal:







No tomes en cuenta el switch ni el condensador variable, menos de lo que dice de que es un transmisor de 80m (3.5 MHz), yo lo he probado con cristales de 12MHz y anda muy bien. Ahora si quisieras cambiar un poco la frecuencia (unos KHz) tendrias que poner debajo del cristal un condensador variable o trimmer como éste:






Me explico, de la base de Q1 al cristal X1 se pone en serie el condensador variable, este altera la frecuencia de salida para el ajuste fino.

Suerte!


----------

